# Oh no they lost another customer



## joefresh (Jan 4, 2012)

Here is my first try at making bacon. First off i want to thank the guys who help me get started with this bacon "THANKS".

I picked up 24lbs of bellies and decided to do only half  just incase. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








First I mix up some of pops wet cure. Put bellies in for 10 days in the fridge.
	

		
			
		

		
	







After 10 days I rinsed them off and soaked for an hour, than tested them, everything seemed ok.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Put back in fridge till next day. Than put in smoker for about 9 hrs.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Back in fridge for day and a half, sliced up ready to vacuum seal and put in freezer. First pic is about 1/3 of what I did a little short with the meat. It was the first piece I slice and was disappointed, but the other 2/3 looked great.
	

		
			
		

		
	











Can you guess whats for dinner.

I guess I won't be buying bacon any more.


----------



## alblancher (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks awesome!!!

  CRaig


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 4, 2012)

Great Looking Bacon!

Todd


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 4, 2012)

Bacon is so on my list of things to do.


----------



## rednecknm (Jan 4, 2012)

BACON BACON BACON BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACON


----------



## venture (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks good!

That was an ambitious first run!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## stubshaft (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks like...*BACON!*


----------



## dewetha (Jan 5, 2012)

mmm bacon! that is awesome!


----------



## rocknrolldad55 (Jan 5, 2012)

Im hoping my bellies are here tomorrow so i can start my first batch. Your bacon looks awesome. Hope mine turns out that well


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 5, 2012)

Great looking Bacon


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 5, 2012)

Great job! It's nice to have a bacon stash in the freezer!


----------



## jno51 (Jan 5, 2012)

Awesome job. Nothing like a good oh BTL,or a couple over easy with about 6 good slices of good Baaaacooooon !


----------



## billdawg (Jan 5, 2012)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMM....bacon. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That looks awesome! I am going to have to give this a shot at some point soon.


----------



## papagreer (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice looking bacon. You def will not be buying anymore from the store. I know I don't 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Chris


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 5, 2012)

It looks great…..Pops recipe is so simple and a fantastic way for anyone to get started making their own bacon……Even I have tried started making my own bacon …….. Again, Great looking bacon!!!!  Did you only use Pops recipe or did you add anything to it ?


----------



## alelover (Jan 5, 2012)

Great bacon. What temp did you smoke at?


----------



## gersus (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks great! Home smoked bacon is the only way to go!


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 5, 2012)

And you can slice it thick if you want to. It came out very nice. It's on my list of things to do.


----------



## golfboy (Jan 5, 2012)

Bacon!! Awesome. Hadn't thought about bacon. Thanks for the info.


----------



## joefresh (Jan 5, 2012)

papagreer said:


> Nice looking bacon. You def will not be buying anymore from the store. I know I don't
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No more store bought in this house.




alelover said:


> Great bacon. What temp did you smoke at?




Kept the temp between 100-105




Shoneyboy said:


> It looks great…..Pops recipe is so simple and a fantastic way for anyone to get started making their own bacon……Even I have tried started making my own bacon …….. Again, Great looking bacon!!!!  Did you only use Pops recipe or did you add anything to it ?




Just pop's this time, will be trying different of spices.


----------



## frosty (Jan 6, 2012)

Beautiful bacon!  Pops is the best!


----------



## smokeydokey (Jan 6, 2012)

I too shall never darken the doors of a grocers bacon reefer. it is so easy to do, and SO much better. I've been dry curing a la Al Blancher with the addition of a little maple syrup over the last couple of days, and have played to rave reviews at breakfast lunch and dinner performances. try some hog Jowls if you can find them, really great!

Smokey


----------



## smokin-jim (Jan 7, 2012)

Great looking bacon. I have to try that myself!


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 8, 2012)

yummy yummy yummy great bacon


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 8, 2012)

Great looking bacon. I scored some free bellies from a buddy so I am going to  be making bacon soon as well.


----------



## bsmhaze (Jan 8, 2012)

Very nice...Looking to do some for the first time in a couple weeks...good to see what others are doing to figure it out!


----------



## tom kish (Jan 8, 2012)

Looks great!  I decided to do the same thing over the Christmas holidays, and smoked it up on the 26th of December.  I used a dry-rub, and let it cure for about 7 days, flipping it daily.

5# Slab of pork belly before cure:







Brown Sugar Cure:







Garlic Pepper Cure:







Out of the Smoker:







After the slicer (a timely Christmas gift):







We sampled it as we sliced it, naturally, then vacuum packed it.  Had some for breakfast this morning, and it's far and away better than store bought.  BTW, I used maple wood for the brown sugar bacon, and hickory for the garlic-pepper bacon.  Already planning for the next run, thinking of making an "apple pie" bacon:  Allspice, brown sugar, and apple wood smoke.  Thoughts?


----------



## klosebbqsis (Jan 11, 2012)

I am so doing this tomorrow. That is great looking bacon!!! I'm on my way to the market now for my bellies!! What temp did you smoke at and when in the fridge for 10 days did you rotate or shake the bag or anything?


----------



## tom kish (Jan 11, 2012)

Klosebbqsis said:


> I am so doing this tomorrow. That is great looking bacon!!! I'm on my way to the market now for my bellies!! What temp did you smoke at and when in the fridge for 10 days did you rotate or shake the bag or anything?


I'm not sure which post author you are replying to, but when I did mine, I cured it for 7 days, flipping the bag every day.  You could probably get by with every other day from the various sources I've read.  I smoked mine at 190° for 4 hours, internal temp just under 140°.


----------



## joefresh (Jan 11, 2012)

Klosebbqsis said:


> I am so doing this tomorrow. That is great looking bacon!!! I'm on my way to the market now for my bellies!! What temp did you smoke at and when in the fridge for 10 days did you rotate or shake the bag or anything?




I smoked it around 100* and after about 5 days I rotated it.


----------



## sprky (Jan 12, 2012)

I gotta try making some.


----------



## sound1 (Jan 13, 2012)

I like the cold smoke....yea I need to cook it before devouring, but the fat hasn't started rendering out


----------



## klosebbqsis (Jan 14, 2012)

Apple pie bacon sounds mouth watering!! I have got to know how this turns out. You just opened my mind to all sorts of possibilities!! I'm picturing pre-cooked bacon dipped in pancake batter and cook like normal pancakes. Have (pancake "wrapped" bacon) drizzled with syrup or sprinkled with powdered sugar and maybe a little candied orange zest or chocolate shavings to top it off.

Ooohhh!! Or pancake puppies (like hush puppies) filled with bacon rolled in powdered brown sugar. My mind is flooding. Thank you for the awesome idea. Seasonally, the flavor of the pancakes or drizzles can change. Pumpkin for Fall, chocolate for Winter, blueberry or strawberry for Spring and a citrus fruit for Summer! Even buttercream pancake treats for parties!!! OMG, the possibilities are endless!!

Hurry up time clock, I've gotta get home and start experimenting. You have created a monster in me. LOL! Pictures to follow later.


----------



## marksm (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm going to have to try this it looks so good and we love bacon mmmm


----------



## oregon smoker (Jan 19, 2012)

that is definately some great looking bacon!


----------

